
Researchers Track Tricky Payment Theft Scheme - pavornyoh
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/11/24/researchers-track-tricky-payment-theft-scheme/?ref=business
======
NickHaflinger
'The scheme targets point-of-sale systems but relies on malware that goes deep
into the machine, to the “kernel level,” where antivirus software often does
not look'

Jesus H. 'tap dancing' Christ on rollerskates .. is this the state of
'computer' security in the latter half of the year 2015 Anno Domini (1437 Anno
Hegirae).

